# Printer/scanner for art



## librarianhelen (Feb 11, 2021)

I need a colour printer scanner that prints digital art and other art to a high standard but that can be used by an imac operating system OSX 10.6.8. Would love any advice? Our Epson XP 600 makes grinding noise and has broken. Need to print fine graphic artwork.


----------

